

Cuil confesses 'serious file corruption' - Anon84
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/08/01/cuil_apology/

======
ideamonk
i searched "shyla stylez" on cuil.com and all the results point to "Reported
Attack Site!" by mozilla firefox, whats wrong with guys at cuil? they want us
to go to possibly dangerous sites? even though safe search was ON!

